# Luft '46: Arado E583 Night Fighter



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Planet Models' 1/72 resin kit. I've never really had much luck airbrushing the night fighter splotch camouflage without - well, splotching it up. So this time I did them with chalk pastel on the tip of a cotton swab. And of course my hatred of vacuform canopies continues unabated.


































This aircraft would have been huge! It's a three-seater, and was to be armed with three forward-firing cannons, two aft-firing cannons, and a pair of upward-firing Shrage musik cannons.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Graceful and attractive. If those splotches were done on the original aircraft with some sort of aerosol paintgun, then you've got the effect just about right, especially for the lighter-shaded splotches.


----------



## agentsmith (Mar 27, 2005)

Great looking Luft'46!


Agentsmith


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Good job JP! The camo 'dots' came out especially well. Too often you can tell where the modeler started out good but got 'lost' and the pattern started to change. Not on yours though, you nailed it.

There almost isn't a bad looking Luft '46 aircraft! Those '46'ers were sure thinking _*out*_ of the box. (or should that be out of 'der box'?)

HAL9001-


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Thanks! Yeah, it's difficult to do those splotches without falling into lines and patterns. Which I did. :lol:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

John, are those gun ports facing rearward? Nice build!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent work on the splotch, John. :thumbsup:

I share your hatred of vacuformed canopies.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ja! Three cannons forward, two facing rearward, and two Shrage Musik cannon firing upward at 46°. Plus the R4M rockets under the wings which, come on, there room for about 4 more pallettes of them! :lol:


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

John P said:


> Ja! Three cannons forward, two facing rearward, and two Shrage Musik cannon firing upward at 46°. Plus the R4M rockets under the wings which, come on, there room for about 4 more pallettes of them! :lol:


Now that was some clever thinking! Let em get on your tail and let loose!


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

another nice one for the collection. The camo came out really good. Im stealing the idea with the swabs and pastels!


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Using a cotton bud seems to me work well , paint job looks great model it will look great in any display.


----------

